# UFC Fighter Salaries



## the nut (Oct 12, 2006)

*UFC Ultimate Fight Night 3*
Event took place on January 16, 2006 and aired on Spike TV
-Tim Sylvia: $80,000 (defeated Assuerio Silva in main event)
-Stephan Bonnar: $24,000 (defeated James Irvin)
-Jason Von Flue: $10,000 (defeated Alex Karalexis)
-Josh Burkman: $10,000 (defeated Drew Fickett)
-Chris Leben: $10,000 (defeated Jorge Rivera)
-Duane Ludwig: $8,000 (defeated Jonathan Goulet)
-Assuerio Silva: $8,000 (lost to Tim Sylvia in main event)
-Spencer Fisher: $8,000 (defeated Aaron Riley)
-Drew Fickett: $6,000 (lost to Josh Burkman)
-James Irvin: $5,000 (lost to Stephan Bonnar)
-Jorge Rivera: $5,000 (lost to Chris Leben)
-Alex Karalexis: $3,000 (lost to Jason Von Flue)
-Aaron Riley: $3,000 (lost to Spencer Fisher)
-Jonathan Goulet: $3,000 (lost to Duane Ludwig)
Gross Totals:
Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $183,000
Known Event Revenue: $368,600 (includes live gate of $144,600 and TV ad revenue of $224,000)


*UFC 57*
Event took place on February 4, 2006 and aired on PPV
-Chuck Liddell: $250,000 (defeated Randy Couture in main event)
-Randy Couture: $225,000 (lost to Chuck Liddell in main event)
-Renato "Babalu" Sobral: $32,000 (defeated Mike Van Arsdale)
-Frank Mir: $26,000 (lost to Marcio Cruz)
-Paul Buentello: $22,000 (beat Gilbert Aldana)
-Joe Riggs: $20,000 (defeated Nick Diaz)
-Mike Van Arsdale: $16,000 (lost to Renato Sobral)
-Keith Jardine: $10,000 (defeated Mike Whitehead)
-Nick Diaz: $10,000 (lost to Joe Riggs)
-Alessio Sakara: $10,000 (defeated Elvis Sinosic)
-Brandon Vera: $10,000 (defeated Justin Eilers)
-Marcio Cruz: $8,000 (defeated Frank Mir)
-Elvis Sinosic: $6,000 (lost to Alessio Sakara)
-Jeff Monson: $6,000 (defeated Branden Lee Hinkle)
-Mike Whitehead: $5,000 (lost to Keith Jardine)
-Justin Eilers: $5,000 (lost to Brandon Vera)
-Branden Lee Hinkle: $4,000 (lost to Jeff Monson)
-Gilbert Aldana: $2,000 (lost to Paul Buentello)
Gross Totals:
Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $667,000
Known Event Revenue: $19.36 million to $19.76 million (includes PPV revenue of $15.98 million to $16.38 million; plus live gate of $3,382,400)

*UFC 58*
Event took place on March 4, 2006 and aired on PPV
-Georges St. Pierre: $48,000 (defeated BJ Penn)
-Rich Franklin: $32,000 (defeated David Loiseau in main event)
-Nathan Marquardt: $30,000 (defeated Joe Doerksen)
-BJ Penn: $25,000 (lost to Georges St. Pierre)
-Tom Murphy: $10,000 (defeated Icho Larenas)
-Mike Swick: $10,000 (defeated Steve Vigneault)
-David Loiseau: $9,000 (lost to Rich Franklin in main event)
-Spencer Fisher: $8,000 (lost to Sam Stout)
-Yves Edwards: $8,000 (lost to Mark Hominick)
-Rob Macdonald: $5,000 (lost to Jason Lambert)
-Joe Doerksen: $5,000 (lost to Nathan Marquardt)
-Jason Lambert: $4,000 (defeated Jason Macdonald)
-Mark Hominick: $4,000 (defeated Yves Edwards)
-Sam Stout: $4,000 (defeated Spencer Fisher)
-Icho Larenas: $3,000 (lost to Tom Murphy)
-Steve Vigneault: $2,000 (lost to Mike Swick)
Gross Totals:
Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $207,000
Known Event Revenue: $11.90 million to $12.25 million (includes PPV revenue of $10.14 million to $10.49 million; plus live gate of $1,758,450)


*UFC Ultimate Fight Night 4*
Event took place on April 6, 2006 and aired on Spike TV
-Stephan Bonnar: $24,000 (defeated Keith Jardine in main event)
-Luke Cummo: $24,000 (defeated Jason Von Flue)
-Rashad Evans: $24,000 (defeated Sam Hoger)
-Josh Koscheck: $14,000 (defeated Ansar Chalangov)
-Chris Leben: $14,000 (defeated Luigi Fioravanti)
-Joe Stevenson: $12,000 (lost to Josh Neer)
-Josh Neer: $8,000 (defeated Joe Stevenson)
-Jon Fitch: $8,000 (defeated Josh Burkman)
-Sam Hoger: $7,000 (lost to Rashad Evans)
-Dan Christison: $6,000 (defeated Brad Imes)
-Brad Imes: $6,000 (lost to Dan Christison)
-Chael Sonnen: $6,000 (defeated Trevor Prangley)
-Trevor Prangley: $6,000 (lost to Chael Sonnen)
-Jason Von Flue: $5,000 (lost to Luke Cummo)
-Luigi Fioravanti: $5,000 (lost to Chris Leben)
-Keith Jardine: $5,000 (lost to Stephan Bonnar in main event)
-Josh Burkman: $5,000 (lost to Jon Fitch)
-Ansar Chalangov: $2,000 (lost to Josh Koscheck)
Gross Totals:
Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $181,000
Known Event Revenue: $423,150 (includes live gate of $199,150 and TV ad revenue of $224,000)

*UFC 59*
Event took place on April 15, 2006 and aired on PPV
-Tito Ortiz: $200,000 (defeated Forrest Griffin in co-main event)
-Andrei Arlovski: $90,000 (lost to Tim Sylvia in co-main event)
-Tim Sylvia: $90,000 (defeated Andrei Arlovski in co-main event)
-Evan Tanner: $40,000 (defeated Justin Levens)
-Karo Parisyan: $16,000 (defeated Nick Thompson)
-Sean Sherk: $16,000 (defeated Nick Diaz)
-Forrest Griffin: $16,000 (lost to Tito Ortiz in co-main event)
-David Terrell: $12,000 (defeated Scott Smith)
-Nick Diaz: $10,000 (lost to Sean Sherk)
-Jeff Monson: $10,000 (defeated Marcio Cruz)
-Jason Lambert: $8,000 (defeated Terry Martin)
-Thiago Alves: $8,000 (defeated Derrick Noble)
-Justin Levens: $5,000 (lost to Evan Tanner)
-Nick Thompson: $5,000 (lost to Karo Parisyan)
-Marcio Cruz: $5,000 (lost to Jeff Monson)
-Derrick Noble: $3,000 (lost to Thiago Alves)
-Scott Smith: $3,000 (lost to David Terrell)
-Terry Martin: $2,000 (lost to Jason Lambert)
Gross Totals:
Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $539,000
Known Event Revenue: $18.77 million to $19.57 million (includes PPV revenue of $16.58 million to $17.38 million; plus live gate of $2,191,450)


*UFC 60 Fighter Salaries*
Event took place on May 27, 2006 and aired on PPV
-Royce Gracie: $400,000 (lost to Matt Hughes in main event)
-Matt Hughes: $110,000 (defeated Royce Gracie in main event)
-Jeremy Horn: $70,000 (defeated Chael Sonnen)
-Brandon Vera: $32,000 (defeated Assuerio Silva)
-Diego Sanchez: $24,000 (defeated John Alessio)
-Mike Swick: $14,000 (defeated Joe Riggs)
-Spencer Fisher: $14,000 (defeated Matt Wiman)
-Joe Riggs: $12,000 (lost to Mike Swick)
-Gabriel Gonzaga: $10,000 (defeated Fabiano Scherner)
-Melvin Guillard: $10,000 (defeated Rick Davis)
-Alessio Sakara: $10,000 (lost to Dean Lister)
-Dean Lister: $10,000 (defeated Alessio Sakara)
-Assuerio Silva: $8,000 (lost to Brandon Vera)
-Chael Sonnen: $5,000 (lost to Jeremy Horn)
-Fabiano Scherner: $3,000 (lost to Gabriel Gonzaga)
-Matt Wiman: $3,000 (lost to Spencer Fisher)
-John Alessio: $3,000 (lost to Diego Sanchez)
-Rick Davis: $2,000 (lost to Melvin Guillard)
Gross Totals:
Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $740,000
Known Event Revenue: $26.87 million (includes PPV revenue of $23.97 million; plus live gate of $2,900,090)

_UFC 60 Note: The final PPV buyrate for UFC 60 is not yet available because smaller cable companies throughout the United States have not yet reported their PPV sales. Therefore, we are using the "absolute minimum" number for gross PPV revenue, based on the numbers that are known for UFC 60 (see the PPV article for more details). The final buyrate for the UFC 60 PPV will be higher once all of the late buys from smaller cable companies throughout the U.S. have been counted._


*UFC Ultimate Finale 3*
Event took place on June 24, 2006 and aired on Spike TV
-Kenny Florian: $12,000 (defeated Sam Stout in main event)
-Michael Bisping: $10,000 (defeated Josh Haynes)
-Kendall Grove: $10,000 (defeated Ed Herman)
-Rory Singer: $10,000 (defeated Ross Pointon)
-Mike Nickels: $10,000 (defeated Wes Combs)
-Matt Hamill: $10,000 (defeated Jesse Forbes)
-Kalib Starnes: $10,000 (defeated Danny Abaddi)
-Keith Jardine: $10,000 (defeated Wilson Gouveia)
-Solomon Hutcherson: $5,000 (lost to Rory Singer)
-Josh Haynes: $5,000 (lost to Michael Bisping)
-Ed Herman: $5,000 (lost to Kendall Grove)
-Ross Pointon: $5,000 (lost to Rory Singer)
-Jesse Forbes: $5,000 (lost to Matt Hamill)
-Danny Abaddi: $5,000 (lost to Kalib Starnes)
-Luigi Fioravanti: $4,000 (defeated Solomon Hutcherson)
-Sam Stout: $4,000 (lost to Kenny Florian in main event)
-Wes Combs: $2,000 (lost to Mike Nickels)
-Wilson Gouveia: $2,000 (lost to Keith Jardine)
Gross Totals:
Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $124,000
Known Event Revenue: $589,214 (includes live gate of $253,214 and TV ad revenue of $336,000)


*UFC Ultimate Fight Night 5*
Event took place on June 28, 2006 and aired on Spike TV
-Anderson Silva: $36,000 (defeated Chris Leben in main event)
-Rashad Evans: $24,000 (defeated Stephan Bonnar)
-Stephan Bonnar: $16,000 (lost to Rashad Evans)
-Jon Fitch: $16,000 (defeated Thiago Alves)
-Josh Koscheck: $14,000 (defeated Dave Menne)
-Jason Lambert: $14,000 (defeated Branden Lee Hinkle)
-Luke Cummo: $12,000 (lost to Jonathan Goulet)
-Rob MacDonald: $10,000 (defeated Kristian Rothaermel)
-Mark Hominick: $8,000 (defeated Jorge Gurgel)
-Chris Leben: $7,000 (lost to Anderson Silva in main event)
-Thiago Alves: $6,000 (lost to Jon Fitch)
-Jonathan Goulet: $6,000 (defeated Luke Cummo)
-Kristian Rothaermel: $5,000 (lost to Rob MacDonald)
-Jorge Gurgel: $5,000 (lost to Mark Hominick)
-Justin Levens: $5,000 (lost to Jorge Santiago)
-Dave Menne: $5,000 (lost to Josh Koscheck)
-Branden Lee Hinkle: $4,000 (lost to Jason Lambert)
-Jorge Santiago: $4,000 (defeated Justin Levens)
Gross Totals:
Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $197,000
Known Event Revenue: $358,368 (includes live gate of $134,368 and TV ad revenue of $224,000)

*UFC 61 Fighter Salaries*
Event took place on July 8, 2006 and aired on PPV-Tito Ortiz: $210,000 (defeated Ken Shamrock in co-main event)
-Tim Sylvia: $120,000 (defeated Andrei Arlovski in co-main event)
-Ken Shamrock: $100,000 (lost to Tito Ortiz in co-main event)
-Andrei Arlovski: $90,000 (lost to Tim Sylvia in co-main event)
-Frank Mir: $56,000 (defeated Dan Christison)
-Joe Stevenson: $24,000 (defeated Yves Edwards)
-Jeff Monson: $20,000 (defeated Anthony Perosh)
-Drew Fickett: $12,000 (defeated Kurt Pellegrino)
-Josh Burkman: $10,000 (defeated Josh Neer)
-Hermes Franca: $8,000 (defeated Joe Jordan)
-Yves Edwards: $8,000 (lost to Joe Stevenson)
-Josh Neer: $6,000 (lost to Josh Burkman)
-Cheick Kongo: $6,000 (defeated Gilbert Aldana)
-Dan Christison: $5,000 (lost to Frank Mir)
-Joe Jordan: $4,000 (lost to Hermes Franca)
-Anthony Perosh: $3,000 (lost to Jeff Monson)
-Gilbert Aldana: $2,000 (lost to Cheick Kongo)
-Kurt Pellegrino: $2,000 (lost to Drew Fickett)
Gross Totals:
Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $676,000
Known Event Revenue: Unknown (live gate figures not yet available; PPV sales figures not yet available)


*UFC Fight Night 6*
Event took place on August 17, 2006 and aired on Spike TV
-Diego Sanchez: $32,000 (defeated Karo Parisyan in main event)
-Joe Riggs: $24,000 (defeated Jason Von Flue)
-Dean Lister: $16,000 (defeated Yuki Sasaki)
-Josh Koscheck: $14,000 (defeated Jonathan Goulet)
-Chris Leben: $14,000 (defeated Jorge Santiago)
-Karo Parisyan: $12,000 (lost to Diego Sanchez in main event)
-Anthony Torres: $10,000 (defeated Pat Healy)
-Martin Kampmann: $10,000 (defeated Crafton Wallace)
-Jonathan Goulet: $6,500 (lost to Josh Koscheck)
-Jake O'Brien: $6,000 (defeated Kristof Midoux)
-Jason Von Flue: $5,000 (lost to Joe Riggs)
-Yuki Sasaki: $5,000 (lost to Dean Lister)
-Sam Morgan: $4,000 (lost to Forrest Petz)
-Jorge Santiago: $4,000 (lost to Chris Leben)
-Forrest Petz: $4,000 (defeated Sam Morgan)
-Crafton Wallace: $3,000 (lost to Martin Kampmann)
-Kristof Midoux: $2,000 (lost to Jake O'Brien)
-Pat Healy: $2,000 (lost to Anthony Torres)
Gross Totals:
Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $173,500
Known Event Revenue: $411,050 (live gate of $187,050; TV ad revenue of $224,000)

*UFC 62 Fighter Salaries*
Event took place on August 26, 2006 and aired on pay-per-view
-Chuck Liddell: $250,000 (defeated Renato "Babalu" Sobral in co-main event)
-Forrest Griffin: $32,000 (defeated Stephan Bonnar in co-main event)
-Renato "Babalu" Sobral: $21,000 (lost to Chuck Liddell in co-main event)
-Nick Diaz: $20,000 (defeated Josh Neer)
-Stephan Bonnar: $16,000 (lost to Forrest Griffin in co-main event)
-Cheick Kongo: $12,000 (defeated Christian Wellisch)
-Hermes Franca: $12,000 (defeated Jamie Varner)
-Yushin Okami: $8,000 (defeated Alan Belcher)
-Josh Neer: $6,000 (lost to Nick Diaz)
-Rob MacDonald: $5,000 (lost to Eric Schafer)
-David Heath: $4,000 (defeated Cory Walmsley)
-Eric Schafer: $4,000 (defeated Rob MacDonald)
-Wilson Gouveia: $4,000 (defeated Wes Combs)
-Alan Belcher: $3,000 (lost to Yushin Okami)
-Christian Wellisch: $3,000 (lost to Cheick Kongo)
-Jamie Varner: $3,000 (lost to Hermes Franca)
-Wes Combs: $2,000 (lost to Wilson Gouveia)
-Cory Walmsley: $2,000 (lost to David Heath)
-Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $407,000
-Event Revenue: Live gate was $3,040,880; PPV revenue not yet available

_I haven't located the salaries for Ufc 63 or The Final Chapter yet..._


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 12, 2006)

pay peanuts and u get monkeys


----------



## the nut (Oct 12, 2006)

I can't find a list of Pride salaries, but rumor has it they make much more. 

Dana white is a thief.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2006)

no he is a smart business man.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> no he is a smart business man.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow @ Royce making the most out of all of those fighters in his bad loss to Hughes. And Rich Franklin only making 32,000 for defeating The Crow. So Royce made 12.5x more than Franklin. If I was Rich I'd feel insulted.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 12, 2006)

if dana white is the guy running the ufc he is a dumb bizz man


----------



## largepkg (Oct 12, 2006)

Please explain.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 12, 2006)

well if he paid more to the fighter , they would get better fighters in the ufc ,,thus more interest , thus more money


----------



## largepkg (Oct 12, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> well if he paid more to the fighter , they would get better fighters in the ufc ,,thus more interest , thus more money




You obviously don't have a business degree. 


Just a little FYI. Dana White took a failing business and turned it into a multi million dollar empire. If that's not knowing what your doing, I'll take it.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 12, 2006)

say u have a verry highly talented 19 yr old , a master with his hands and feet, he can go either way into mma or into boxing knowing that he could dominate in both, will he choose mma and get paid $200,000 or go into boxing and get paid 3 mill per fight when he gets to the top of the pile?


----------



## largepkg (Oct 12, 2006)

Which sport has more momentum?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2006)

Bottom line is he is making bucks, there is a cost/ benefit analysis.  He pulled in well over 4 million the past PPV and paid out 400k.  Unlike many of the events Boxing Baseball where the employees (athletes) are making over 50% of the revenue.

I think he has his ducks in a row.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Bottom line is he is making bucks, there is a cost/ benefit analysis.  He pulled in well over 4 million the past PPV and paid out 400k.  Unlike many of the events Boxing Baseball where the employees (athletes) are making over 50% of the revenue.
> 
> I think he has his *ducks* in a row.




You crack me up.


----------



## the nut (Oct 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> no he is a smart business man.



So was Kenneth Lay of Enron!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2006)

There is a difference between fraud, and paying your employees what they are worth.

He took the risk with his investors and bought the UFC, they worked with the gaming commisions to get it televised again.  I think he deserves alot of credit for what he has done.  Most of these fighters in the UFC would be getting a heck of alot less elsewhere.


----------



## the nut (Oct 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> There is a difference between fraud, and paying your employees what they are worth.
> 
> He took the risk with his investors and bought the UFC, they worked with the gaming commisions to get it televised again.  I think he deserves alot of credit for what he has done.  Most of these fighters in the UFC would be getting a heck of alot less elsewhere.




That was a joke... I didn't say he wasn't smart I said he's a thief!

Aces is right on... Pride pays they're top fighter close to a million + per fight.  Any top fighter at 200+ lbs is gonna go to Pride, like it is now. Any under 200 lbs. fight would benifit for UFC, in they're weight class system.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2006)

What are Prides revenues per event?


----------



## the nut (Oct 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> What are Prides revenues per event?



Pride dosen't have state athletic commissions that require salaries to be posted, so they don't make them public. But it's rumored to be close to a million per fight for the top fighters. There was a fight not too long ago between Yoshida and Ogawa where both fighters were paid 2 million a piece. Dana White fought to not disclose his fighters salaries. I can't believe the difference in salaries between Sobral and Liddell in that last fight, IMO that is ridiculous!

I cant find revenues either, but they pack them in for those events.


----------



## Pedigree (Oct 12, 2006)

largepkg said:


> You obviously don't have a business degree.



Werd.

You can't grow a business too fast, and that especially includes overpaying your employees just because the business is making money. 
The UFC fighters will get their money, or they'll leave. DW knows that, but you know he's gonna stretch it out as long as he can. When he has fighters threatening to leave, he can stretch it out even more while they "negotiate". Smart business on his part.


----------



## the nut (Oct 12, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Which sport has more momentum?



Worldwide it's Pride, US it's obvious.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 12, 2006)

If the game is to make people happy then he may be losing. If the game is to make profit for your company and continue to grow said company, he's winning big time!


----------



## the nut (Oct 12, 2006)

largepkg said:


> If the game is to make people happy then he may be losing. If the game is to make profit for your company and continue to grow said company, he's winning big time!



You must be a fan of Don King then.  

I'm just a fan of fighting and enjoy watching the UFC, I think these fighters deserve a little more than what they are getting, especially on what the events are bringing in. He's only paying "his boys" what they deserve. In fairness to him though, I read that he takes care of his fighter on the medical end of things, much more than the other organizations do.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2006)

Would you pay higher PPV prices and tickets to see the events?


----------



## the nut (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't think that would be necessary, but ok, raise it from $40 to $45. The minimum PPV sales were 250,000 homes, but its usually in the 400,000 range. 250,000 buyers x 5 extra dollars is 1.25 million minimum. There you go, spread the wealth.


----------



## zombul (Oct 12, 2006)

These guys are way over paid














































 .


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

I thought it was funny as well that Gracie got paid more for losing. Wonder what he wouldve gotten if he wouldve won?


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 14, 2006)

Double D said:


> I thought it was funny as well that Gracie got paid more for losing. Wonder what he wouldve gotten if he wouldve won?



exactly what he got for losing , he gets that amount win or lose


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

No kidding that is kinda silly. What an expensive SOB.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 14, 2006)

Double D said:


> No kidding that is kinda silly. What an expensive SOB.



especially when the gracia are bitches


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Well Royce does deserve alot of respect for what he once was. But obviously the sport has gotten alot better and fighters have become much more skilled. And not to mention Royce is pretty damn old.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 14, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well Royce does deserve alot of respect for what he once was. But obviously the sport has gotten alot better and fighters have become much more skilled. And not to mention Royce is pretty damn old.



and he is a complete bitch like the rest of his family


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## aceshigh (Oct 14, 2006)

he was in the shower once , and someone had a look , and he had flaps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## the nut (Dec 13, 2006)

According to the supposed contract, as reported by Vecernji-list, Mirko would be offered a $1 million signing bonus in a deal that would secure the Croatian star to the UFC for six fights. Moreover, Mirko would supposedly earn $1.2 million for his first two fights in the UFC, $2 million for the two fights thereafter, and an undisclosed amount for the final two fights on the contract.

We???re utterly speechless. We just can???t stop giggling, actually.

For the first time in its history, it seems as if the UFC is putting up some serious coin to lure insane talent away from the competition to fight in the Octagon. Don???t forget, too, that we posted an entry less than a month ago about discussions between Aleksander Emelianenko and the UFC to bring little Fedor over to fight in the Zuffa cage.


----------



## the nut (Dec 13, 2006)

*UFC 63 Fighter Salaries*
Event took place on September 23, 2006 and aired on pay-per-view

Title Match & Main Event Fighters

-Matt Hughes: $130,000 (defeated BJ Penn)

-BJ Penn: $50,000 (lost to Matt Hughes)

Main Card Fighters

-Jens Pulver: $30,000 (lost to Joe Lauzon)

-Rashad Evans: $24,000 (defeated Jason Lambert)

-Mike Swick: $14,000 (defeated David Loiseau)

-Melvin Guillard: $10,000 (defeated Gabe Ruediger)

-Jason Lambert: $9,000 (lost to Rashad Evans)

-David Loiseau: $9,000 (lost to Mike Swick)

-Joe Lauzon: $6,000 (defeated Jens Pulver)

-Gabe Ruediger: $3,000 (lost to Melvin Guillard)

Preliminary Match Fighters

-Tyson Griffin: $14,000 (defeated David Lee)

-Jorge Gurgel: $10,000 (defeated Danny Abaddi)

-Roger Huerta: $6,000 (defeated Jason Dent)

-Danny Abaddi: $5,000 (lost to Jorge Gurgel)

-Eddie Sanchez: $4,000 (defeated Mario Neto)

-Jason Dent: $3,000 (lost to Roger Huerta)

-Mario Neto: $3,000 (lost to Eddie Sanchez)

-David Lee: $2,000 (lost to Tyson Griffin)

Disclosed Fighter Payroll for UFC 63: $332,000


*UFC 64 Fighter Salaries*
Event took place on October 14, 2006 and aired on pay-per-view

Title Match & Main Event Fighters

-Anderson Silva: $50,000 (defeated Rich Franklin)

-Sean Sherk: $22,000 (defeated Kenny Florian)

-Rich Franklin: $21,000 (lost to Anderson Silva)

-Kenny Florian: $8,000 (lost to Sean Sherk)

Main Card Fighters

-Cheick Kongo: $20,000 (lost to Carmelo Marrero)

-Jon Fitch: $20,000 (defeated Kuniyoshi Hironaka)

-Spencer Fisher: $20,000 (defeated Dan Lauzon)

-Kuniyoshi Hironaka: $6,000 (lost to Jon Fitch)

-Carmelo Marrero: $6,000 (defeated Cheick Kongo)

-Dan Lauzon: $3,000 (lost to Spencer Fisher)

Preliminary Match Fighters

-Yushin Okami: $12,000 (defeated Kalib Starnes)

-Clay Guida: $6,000 (defeated Justin James)

-Kalib Starnes: $5,000 (lost to Yushin Okami)

-Kurt Pellegrino: $4,000 (defeated Junior Assuncao)

-Junior Assuncao: $3,000 (lost to Kurt Pellegrino)

-Justin James: $3,000 (lost to Clay Guida)

Disclosed Fighter Payroll for UFC 64: $209,000


----------



## the nut (Dec 13, 2006)

*UFC 65 - Fighter Salaries*

Title Match & Main Event Fighters

-Tim Sylvia: $120,000 (defeated Jeff Monson)

-Matt Hughes: $75,000 (lost to Georges St. Pierre)

-Georges St. Pierre: $58,000 (defeated Matt Hughes)

-Jeff Monson: $13,000 (lost to Tim Sylvia)

Main Card Fighters

-Brandon Vera: $40,000 (defeated Frank Mir)

-Frank Mir: $36,000 (lost to Brandon Vera)

-Joe Stevenson: $24,000 (defeated Dokonjonosuke Mishima)

-Alessio Sakara: $10,000 (lost to Drew McFedries)

-Drew McFedries: $8,000 (defeated Alessio Sakara)

-Dokonjonosuke Mishima: $8,000 (lost to Joe Stevenson)


Preliminary Match Fighters

-Nick Diaz: $24,000 (defeated Gleison Tibau)

-Jake O'Brien: $12,000 (defeated Josh Shockman)

-James Irvin: $10,000 (defeated Hector Ramirez)

-Antoni Hardonk: $6,000 (defeated Sherman Pendergarst)

-Sherman Pendergarst: $4,000 (lost to Antoni Hardonk)

-Josh Shockman: $3,000 (lost to Jake O'Brien)

-Hector Ramirez: $3,000 (lost to James Irvin)

-Gleison Tibau: $3,000 (lost to Nick Diaz)


Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $457,000


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 13, 2006)

Royce Gracie: $400,000 (lost to Matt Hughes in main event)

whos this guy and why is his money better than everyone elses


----------



## the nut (Dec 13, 2006)

Richie1888 said:


> Royce Gracie: $400,000 (lost to Matt Hughes in main event)
> 
> whos this guy and why is his money better than everyone elses



Just some washed up legend...


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 13, 2006)

The total payroll should be at least a million dollars every ppv those prelim fighters are getting their ass kicked for nothing


----------



## the nut (Dec 13, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> The total payroll should be at least a million dollars every ppv those prelim fighters are getting their ass kicked for nothing



I have a buddy who fought in Apex's Freedom Fight in Canada, he got paid $500.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow Anderson only got 50K for beating Rich Franklin? That's terrible.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 13, 2006)

Where would ANY of these fighters be fighting if not in the UFC? NOWHERE!!!! Liddel was not moving up the ranks at Pride, and took his losses there before going to UFC. Name any renown fighter ... from the CURRENT rankings ... none are contractually bound to the UFC. You fight in the UFC because you have few other options. As a painter, or a cop ... a $3000 to $24,000 check for 1 night's work and the ensuing nods at the local grocery store is a good deal. Guys like Couture would not have had the fame or longevity in Pride ... he'd have been KO'd and sent back to the minors. Griffin was a beat cop knocking down something in the neighborhood of $30K a year. He makes more than that in 6 months and has his own web-site, a fan base, and a shot at still being in the game a year from now while at the UFC. In Pride? Lol he'd be out there in his blues again reading people their rites and issuing traffic tickets.

The UFC has no need to pay more than they do ... so why do it? Dana White is a shrewd fuckhead but if he were not doing it this way we'd have no UFC to watch ... it woulda died the red-ink death. Now that the UFC is showing a profit expect better fighters to come in and the gates to go up some. Not by much, not in big amounts at one time, and only at the top for the better class of fighters. I believe Dana White to be a true fan of MMA, but he is even more a true fan of money. He is making millions on this business structure arranging fights between un-employed fighters for us to watch.  He took a bunch of guys that couldn't have gotten into the UFC without a ticket and put them in the show.  Works for me ... I love to see a good beat down.    More for me to download  

Lol ... where would Tito be right now if it weren???t for Dana White?  Fucking low class hookers instead of the porn slut he's hooking up with now or in JAIL!!!



Hey nut ... great find on these paychecks and thanks for the great thread


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 13, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Where would ANY of these fighters be fighting if not in the UFC? NOWHERE!!!! Liddel was not moving up the ranks at Pride, and took his losses there before going to UFC. Name any renown fighter ... from the CURRENT rankings ... none are contractually bound to the UFC. You fight in the UFC because you have few other options. As a painter, or a cop ... a $3000 to $24,000 check for 1 night's work and the ensuing nods at the local grocery store is a good deal. Guys like Couture would not have had the fame or longevity in Pride ... he'd have been KO'd and sent back to the minors. Griffin was a beat cop knocking down something in the neighborhood of $30K a year. He makes more than that in 6 months and has his own web-site, a fan base, and a shot at still being in the game a year from now while at the UFC. In Pride? Lol he'd be out there in his blues again reading people their rites and issuing traffic tickets.
> 
> The UFC has no need to pay more than they do ... so why do it? Dana White is a shrewd fuckhead but if he were not doing it this way we'd have no UFC to watch ... it woulda died the red-ink death. Now that the UFC is showing a profit expect better fighters to come in and the gates to go up some. Not by much, not in big amounts at one time, and only at the top for the better class of fighters. I believe Dana White to be a true fan of MMA, but he is even more a true fan of money. He is making millions on this business structure arranging fights between un-employed fighters for us to watch. He took a bunch of guys that couldn't have gotten into the UFC without a ticket and put them in the show. Works for me ... I love to see a good beat down. More for me to download
> 
> ...


 
Put those same guys you mentioned on the performance enhancing drugs that I'm sure a majority of the Pride fighters are on and voila!! There's your competition and there's your longevity.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Put those same guys you mentioned on the performance enhancing drugs that I'm sure a majority of the Pride fighters are on and voila!! There's your competition and there's your longevity.



You really think that?  Hmmmm  I wonder about Pride's testing policies.  Now we gotta google that one.  I need coffee first though ...


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 13, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> You really think that? *Hmmmm  I wonder about Pride's testing policies.* Now we gotta google that one. I need coffee first though ...


 
Or lack thereof.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Or lack thereof.



 Hey deciding not to test is still a policy ... a questionable one but still a policy. What sucks is that testing regulations can be abused by shady players ... such as Dana White. Look at Josh Barnett. He was stripped of his title for testing pos. What really happened was that he was at the end of his contract and held the UFC HW belt. The instant he required a re-negotiated contract for a bigger paycheck he was found "dirty" because he tested positive for metabolites.  His belt was going to be taken from him so he immediately had himself re-tested to Olympic standards by an independent testing facility and was declared 100% clean. His belt still went away though ...  ... Dana White is a shrewd fuckhead that took advantage of the testing procedures to save a few bucks.


A no testing policy allows everyone the same playing field.  You wanna juice?  Go ahead ... juice up.  You wanna play all natural?  Go for it.  Just show up ready to give me what I paid for ... a serious fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 13, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> A no testing policy allows everyone the same playing field. You wanna juice? Go ahead ... juice up. You wanna play all natural? Go for it. Just show up ready to give me what I paid for ... a serious fight.


 
And I completely agree, but it makes a Pride vs. UFC arguement null and void. Under the assumption that at least a few Pride fighters are on gear, it would be completely unfair to say that a Coture wouldn't last there, or Griffin would be back on the beat. The major difference I see between Pride fighters and UFC fighters is aggression, not overwhelming skill. Of course there are a select few that are a head above the rest, but for the most part the Pride vs. UFC argument boils down to sheer aggression, which could very well be a by-product of steroids... We'll never know though will we?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> And I completely agree, but it makes a Pride vs. UFC arguement null and void. Under the assumption that at least a few Pride fighters are on gear, it would be completely unfair to say that a Coture wouldn't last there, or Griffin would be back on the beat. The major difference I see between Pride fighters and UFC fighters is aggression, not overwhelming skill. Of course there are a select few that are a head above the rest, but for the most part the Pride vs. UFC argument boils down to sheer aggression, which could very well be a by-product streoids... We'll never know though will we?



The only constant we have in life brother is change ... no telling how this will shake up over the next 18 months but one thing is certain: the UFC is climbing the national recognition ladder.  As the events earn more $$$$$ paycheks will increase and better fighters will begin to trickle in.  The HW & LHW belts will become more prestigious to hold


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 13, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> The only constant we have in life brother is change ... no telling how this will shake up over the next 18 months but one thing is certain: the UFC is climbing the national recognition ladder. As the events earn more $$$$$ paycheks will increase and better fighters will begin to trickle in. The HW & LHW belts will become more prestigious to hold


 
Amen. 

Either way, it's all gravy for us, the fans.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 13, 2006)

You think monson being the number "1" contender would get paid more then the two hws on the undercard


----------



## the nut (Apr 27, 2007)

*UFC Fight Night 7 Salaries*

Event took place on December 13, 2006


Main Event Fighters

-Diego Sanchez: $32,000 (6th UFC fight; defeated Joe Riggs)

-Joe Riggs: $14,000 (8th UFC fight; lost to Diego Sanchez) 


Main Card Fighters

-Karo Parisyan: $24,000 (8th UFC fight; defeated Drew Fickett)

-Josh Koscheck: $14,000 (7th UFC fight; defeated Jeff Joslin)

-Marcus Davis: $10,000 (3rd UFC fight; defeated Shonie Carter)

-Shonie Carter: $10,000 (6th UFC fight; lost to Marcus Davis)

-Drew Fickett: $10,000 (6th UFC fight; lost to Karo Parisyan)

-Jeff Joslin: $3,000 (1st UFC fight; lost to Josh Koscheck)


Preliminary Match Fighters

-Brock Larson: $8,000 (2nd UFC fight; defeated Keita Nakamura)

-David Heath: $8,000 (2nd UFC fight; defeated Vitor Valimaki)

-Luigi Fioravanti: $8,000 (3rd UFC fight; defeated Dave Menne)

-Alan Belcher: $6,000 (2nd UFC fight; defeated Jorge Santiago)

-Dave Menne: $5,000 (6th UFC fight; lost to Luigi Fioravanti)

-Jorge Santiago: $4,000 (3rd UFC fight; lost to Alan Belcher)

-Keita Nakamura: $4,000 (1st UFC fight; lost to Brock Larson)

-Vitor Valimaki: $3,000 (1st UFC fight; lost to David Heath)

Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $163,000



*UFC 66 Fighter Salaries*

Event took place on December 30, 2006


Title Match and Main Event Fighters

-Chuck Liddell: $250,000 (17th UFC fight; defeated Tito Ortiz)

-Tito Ortiz: $210,000 (19th UFC fight; lost to Chuck Liddell)


Main Card Fighters

-Andrei Arlovski: $145,000 (12th UFC fight; defeated Marcio "Pe de Pano" Cruz)

-Michael Bisping: $24,000 (2nd UFC fight; defeated Eric Schafer)

-Forrest Griffin: $16,000 (6th UFC fight; lost to Keith Jardine)

-Keith Jardine: $14,000 (5th UFC fight; defeated Forrest Griffin)

-Jason MacDonald: $10,000 (2nd UFC fight; defeated Chris Leben)

-Chris Leben: $7,000 (8th UFC fight; lost to Jason MacDonald)

-Marcio "Pe de Pano" Cruz: $5,000 (4th UFC fight; lost to Andrei Arlovski) 

-Eric Schafer: $4,000 (2nd UFC fight; lost to Michael Bisping)


Preliminary Match Fighters

-Thiago Alves: $22,000 (6th UFC fight; defeated Tony DeSouza)

-Gabriel Gonzaga: $18,000 (3rd UFC fight; defeated Carmelo Marrero)

-Yushin Okami: $16,000 (3rd UFC fight; defeated Rory Singer)

-Tony DeSouza: $7,000 (5th UFC fight; lost to Thiago Alves)

-Christian Wellisch: $6,000 (2nd UFC fight; defeated Anthony Perosh)

-Rory Singer: $5,000 (3rd UFC fight; lost to Yushin Okami)

-Carmelo Marrero: $5,000 (2nd UFC fight; lost to Gabriel Gonzaga)

-Anthony Perosh: $3,000 (2nd UFC fight; lost to Christian Wellisch)

Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $767,000


*UFC Fight Night 8--- January 25, 2007*

Main Event Fighters

-Rashad Evans: $24,000 (5th fight in UFC; defeated Sean Salmon)

-Sean Salmon: $3,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Rashad Evans)


Main Card Fighters

-Heath Herring: $60,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Jake O'Brien)

-Hermes Franca: $24,000 (7th fight in UFC; defeated Spencer Fisher)

-Jake O'Brien: $18,000 (3rd fight in UFC; defeated Heath Herring)

-Spencer Fisher: $13,000 (6th fight in UFC; lost to Hermes Franca)


Preliminary Match Fighters

-Nathan Marquardt: $44,000 (4th fight in UFC; defeated Dean Lister)

-Ed Herman: $24,000 (3rd fight in UFC; defeated Chris Price)

-Din Thomas: $24,000 (6th fight in UFC; defeated Clay Guida)

-Rich Clementi: $20,000 (3rd fight in UFC; defeated Ross Pointon)

-Josh Burkman: $14,000 (5th fight in UFC; defeated Chad Reiner)

-Dean Lister: $11,000 (3rd fight in UFC; lost to Nathan Marquardt)

-Chris Price: $7,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Ed Herman)

-Ross Pointon: $5,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Rich Clementi)

-Clay Guida: $5,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Din Thomas)

-Chad Reiner: $3,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Josh Burkman)

Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $299,000

*UFC 67 -- February 3, 2007*

Main Event Fighters

-Joe Stevenson: $32,000 (5th fight in UFC; defeated Melvin Guillard)

-Melvin Guillard: $7,000 (5th fight in UFC; lost to Joe Stevenson)


Main Card Fighters

-Kenny Florian: $16,000 (6th fight in UFC; defeated Dokonjonosuke Mishima)

-Dokonjonosuke Mishima: $8,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Kenny Florian)

-Antoni Hardonk: $6,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Justin McCully)

-Justin McCully: $6,000 (1st fight in UFC; defeated Antoni Hardonk)


Preliminary Fighters

-Drew Fickett: $20,000 (7th fight in UFC; defeated Keita Nakamura)

-Rich Clementi: $12,000 (4th fight in UFC; lost to Roan Carneiro)

-Kurt Pellegrino: $12,000 (3rd fight in UFC; defeated Nate Mohr)

-Kuniyoshi Hironaka: $12,000 (2nd fight in UFC; defeated Forrest Petz)

-Wilson Gouveia: $12,000 (3rd fight in UFC; defeated Seth Petruzelli)

-Thiago Tavares: $6,000 (1st fight in UFC; defeated Naoyuki Kotani)

-Roan Carneiro: $6,000 (1st fight in UFC; defeated Rich Clementi)

-Seth Petruzelli: $5,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Wilson Gouveia)

-Keita Nakamura: $4,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Drew Fickett)

-Forrest Petz: $4,000 (3rd fight in UFC; lost to Kuniyoshi Hironaka)

-Naoyuki Kotani: $3,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Thiago Tavares)

-Nate Mohr: $3,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Kurt Pellegrino)

Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $174,000

*UFC 68--- March 3, 2007*

Title Match & Main Event Fighters

-Randy Couture: $250,000 (17th fight in UFC; defeated Tim Sylvia)

-Tim Sylvia: $100,000 (11th fight in UFC; lost to Randy Couture)


Main Card Fighters

-Matt Hughes: $150,000 (18th fight in UFC; defeated Chris Lytle)

-Rich Franklin: $42,000 (9th fight in UFC; defeated Jason MacDonald)

-Renato "Babalu" Sobral: $21,000 (9th fight in UFC; lost to Jason Lambert)

-Martin Kampmann: $20,000 (3rd fight in UFC; defeated Drew McFedries)

-Jason Lambert: $18,000 (5th fight in UFC; defeated Renato "Babalu" Sobral)

-Jason MacDonald: $14,000 (3rd fight in UFC; lost to Rich Franklin)

-Chris Lytle: $10,000 (8th fight in UFC; lost to Matt Hughes)

-Drew McFedries: $5,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Martin Kampmann)


Preliminary Match Fighters

-Jon Fitch: $28,000 (5th fight in UFC; defeated Luigi Fioravanti)

-Matt Hamill: $10,000 (3rd fight in UFC; defeated Rex Holman)

-Luigi Fioravanti: $8,000 (4th fight in UFC; lost to Jon Fitch)

-Jamie Varner: $6,000 (2nd fight in UFC; defeated Jason Gilliam)

-Gleison Tibau: $6,000 (2nd fight in UFC; defeated Jason Dent)

-Rex Holman: $3,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Matt Hamill)

-Jason Gilliam: $3,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Jamie Varner)

-Jason Dent: $3,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Gleison Tibau)

Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $697,000

*UFC Fight Night 9 - - April 5, 2007*

Main Event Fighters

-Joe Stevenson: $32,000 (5th fight in UFC; defeated Melvin Guillard)

-Melvin Guillard: $7,000 (5th fight in UFC; lost to Joe Stevenson)


Main Card Fighters

-Kenny Florian: $16,000 (6th fight in UFC; defeated Dokonjonosuke Mishima)

-Dokonjonosuke Mishima: $8,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Kenny Florian)

-Antoni Hardonk: $6,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Justin McCully)

-Justin McCully: $6,000 (1st fight in UFC; defeated Antoni Hardonk)


Preliminary Fighters

-Drew Fickett: $20,000 (7th fight in UFC; defeated Keita Nakamura)

-Rich Clementi: $12,000 (4th fight in UFC; lost to Roan Carneiro)

-Kurt Pellegrino: $12,000 (3rd fight in UFC; defeated Nate Mohr)

-Kuniyoshi Hironaka: $12,000 (2nd fight in UFC; defeated Forrest Petz)

-Wilson Gouveia: $12,000 (3rd fight in UFC; defeated Seth Petruzelli)

-Thiago Tavares: $6,000 (1st fight in UFC; defeated Naoyuki Kotani)

-Roan Carneiro: $6,000 (1st fight in UFC; defeated Rich Clementi)

-Seth Petruzelli: $5,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Wilson Gouveia)

-Keita Nakamura: $4,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Drew Fickett)

-Forrest Petz: $4,000 (3rd fight in UFC; lost to Kuniyoshi Hironaka)

-Naoyuki Kotani: $3,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Thiago Tavares)

-Nate Mohr: $3,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Kurt Pellegrino)

Disclosed Fighter Payroll: $174,000


----------



## the nut (Apr 27, 2007)

*UFC 69 fighter paydays and salaries stuck in legal limbo*

The Texas Department of Licensing & Regulation is withholding the UFC 69 fighter payouts because of confidentiality concerns.

In most states, these figures are a matter of public record.

However, I sent some e-mails and made a few phone calls this week and got stonewalled.

Here???s the response mash to my request:

???Thank you for your inquiry to the Texas Department of Licensing and Regulation. The Department believes that the contestants??? purse information is confidential under Texas law and we are requesting an Attorney General Ruling on the matter???. It usually takes 45 business days after the Attorney General receives the request. We???re working on the request now and hope to have it ready to send to the Attorney General early next week.???

For it being the first UFC event in Texas ??? and only the second major mixed martial arts show in the history of the Lonestar State (to the best of my knowledge) ??? it???s not too surprising that there is some confusion.

I???ll keep on them and share any and all updates that come along.

Hopefully, it won???t take the full 45 days.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Double D (Apr 28, 2007)

How would it feel to be the champ and be getting paid less than the challenger.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> How would it feel to be the champ and be getting paid less than the challenger.


The winner gets a bonus.  If Dorkboy had won he'd of been the higher paid fighter


----------



## Double D (Apr 28, 2007)

Aw I didnt realize.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 28, 2007)

how did this happen?
-Royce Gracie: $400,000 (lost to Matt Hughes in main event)
-Matt Hughes: $110,000 (defeated Royce Gracie in main event)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> how did this happen?
> -Royce Gracie: $400,000 (lost to Matt Hughes in main event)
> -Matt Hughes: $110,000 (defeated Royce Gracie in main event)


Royce Gracie = MMA Royalty with multi franchise name recognition who was here when UFC opened it's doors.
Matt Hughes = Comparatively speaking ... a much less known fighter with  shitty walk out song


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## danny81 (Apr 28, 2007)

lol. that is horrible IMO the winner should have gotten more.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 28, 2007)

*UFC 70 Salaries*

MMANEWS.COM | UFC 70 "Nations Collide" Fighter Pay Out Info Revealed


-Gabriel Gonzaga ($60,000) def. Mirko CroCop ($350,000)
-Andrei Arlovski ($160,000) def. Fabricio Werdum ($80,000)
-Michael Bisping ($24,000) def. Elvis Sinosic ($8,000)
-"Lyoto" Ryoto Machida ($40,000) def. David Heath ($6,000)
-Cheick Kongo ($40,000) def. Assuerio Silva ($8,000)
-Terry Etin ($12,000) def. Matt Grice ($3,000)
-Junior Assuncao ($6,000) def. David Lee ($2,000)
-Alessio Sakara ($20,000) def. Victor Valimaki ($3,000)
-Jess Liaudin ($6,000) def. Dennis Siver ($3,000)
-Paul Taylor ($8,000) def. Edilberto Crocota ($4,000)

Total Payout: $843,000


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 28, 2007)

Fabricio Werdum

this guy shouldn't of got shit.  ran away the whole time.  weak


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> MMANEWS.COM | UFC 70 "Nations Collide" Fighter Pay Out Info Revealed
> 
> 
> -Gabriel Gonzaga ($60,000) def. Mirko CroCop ($350,000)
> ...


 
Jeez Cro Cop made almost 6x as much as Gonzaga...crazy. How many more fights does Cro Cop have on his contract?


----------



## the nut (Apr 29, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Jeez Cro Cop made almost 6x as much as Gonzaga...crazy. How many more fights does Cro Cop have on his contract?




Four


----------



## the nut (Apr 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Royce Gracie = MMA Royalty with multi franchise name recognition who was here when UFC opened it's doors.
> Matt Hughes = Comparatively speaking ... a much less known fighter with  shitty walk out song



He already had Hughes, he needed to pay up for the right to have one of his boys fuck him up.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 29, 2007)

Can't believe they are still paying fighters $2k or $3k, simply horrible. They should get a minimum of $10k.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 29, 2007)

the nut said:


> Four


 
For how much?


----------



## the nut (Apr 30, 2007)

emitecaps said:


> Can't believe they are still paying fighters $2k or $3k, simply horrible. They should get a minimum of $10k.



The guys who I was taking classes from would kill to get 3k per fight. One fought in freedom fights last month and got about $800 after firguring in the gate.


----------



## the nut (Apr 30, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> For how much?




I believe 350K flat rate for all, but there are rumors of some under-the-table payments going on.


----------



## MCx2 (May 30, 2007)

Courtesy MMAweekly.com


*Title Match & Main Event Fighters*

-Chuck Liddell: $500,000 (18th fight in UFC; lost to Quinton Jackson)

-Quinton Jackson: $225,000 (2nd fight in UFC after 17 fights in Pride; defeated Chuck Liddell)


*Main Card Fighters*

-Karo Parisyan: $32,000 (9th fight in UFC; defeated Josh Burkman)

-Ivan Salaverry: $17,500 (6th fight in UFC; lost to Terry Martin)

-Terry Martin: $12,000 (4th fight in UFC; defeated Ivan Salaverry)

-Kalib Starnes: $10,000 (3rd fight in UFC; defeated Chris Leben)

-Chris Leben: $10,000 (9th fight in UFC; lost to Kalib Starnes)

-Houston Alexander: $8,000 (1st fight in UFC; defeated Keith Jardine)

-Josh Burkman: $7,000 (6th fight in UFC; lost to Karo Parisyan)

-Keith Jardine: $7,000 (6th fight in UFC; lost to Houston Alexander)


*Preliminary Match Fighters*

-Din Thomas: $28,000 (7th fight in UFC; defeated Jeremy Stephens)

-Wilson Gouveia: $16,000 (4th fight in UFC; defeated Carmelo Marrero)

-Thiago Silva: $16,000 (1st fight in UFC; defeated James Irvin)

-Alan Belcher: $14,000 (4th fight in UFC; defeated Sean Salmon)

-James Irvin: $7,000 (5th fight in UFC; lost to Thiago Silva)

-Carmelo Marrero: $5,000 (3rd fight in UFC; lost to Wilson Gouveia)

-Sean Salmon: $3,000 (2nd fight in UFC; lost to Alan Belcher)

-Jeremy Stephens: $3,000 (1st fight in UFC; lost to Din Thomas)

*Disclosed Fighter Payroll*: $920,500


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2007)

Funny how some preliminary fighters got paid as much as 4x the amount some main card fighters were paid.


----------



## MCx2 (May 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Funny how some preliminary fighters got paid as much as 4x the amount some main card fighters were paid.



I know, I'm absolutely floored by what Din made. Not that he doesn't deserve it, but he wasn't even on the main card..


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 18, 2007)

*                          UFC Fight Night 10 Fighters??? Salaries                     *

                                                                    Posted by UFC Junkie                                on June 18, 2007 at 3:37 pm ET                                 







Fighters??? salaries for last week???s UFC Fight Night 10 event are in, and main-card fighter Jon Fitch, who defeated Roan Carneiro with a second-round submission, was the big winner with a $36,000 payday. Fitch earned $18,000 to show and an additional $18,000 as a win bonus.
 The total reported payroll for the event and its 18 fighters was $175,500.
 UFCjunkie.com (UFC blog for UFC news, MMA news, UFC rumors, UFC gossip, fighter interviews and event previews and recaps - UFCjunkie.com) obtained the salary figures directly from the Florida State Boxing Commission, which oversees all sanctioned MMA events in the state of Florida. The figures can be found in the embedded image, and the event results can be found below.
 UFC Fight Night 10 took place on Tuesday, June 12 at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Hollywood, Fla. The event aired on Spike TV. In the main event, Spencer Fisher defeated Sam Stout via unanimous decision in the finale of the nine-bout fight card.
 Now, the usual disclaimer: the figures do not include deductions for items such as insurance, licenses and taxes. Additionally, these salaries do not include the typical bonuses the UFC sometimes pays for the submission of the night, knockout of the night, and fight of the night. The figures also do not include money paid by sponsors, which can oftentimes be a substantial portion of a fighter???s income.
 In other words, these are simply base salaries reported to the FSBC and do represent the total amounts earned by each fighter.
 The full event results included:
Spencer Fisher def. Sam Stout via unanimous decision
Jon Fitch def. Roan Carneiro via submission with a rear naked choke (Round 2, 1:07)
Drew McFedries def. Jordan Radev via KO (Round 1, 0:33)
Thiago Tavares def. Jason Black via submission with a triangle choke (Round 2, 2:49)
Forrest Petz def. Luigi Fioravanti via unanimous decision
Tamdan McCory def. Pete Spratt via triangle choke (Round 2, 2:04)
Gleison Tibau def. Jeff Cox via submission with an arm-triangle choke (Round 1, 1:52)
Anthony Johnson def. Chad Reiner via KO (Round 1, 0:13)
Nate Mohr def. Luke Caudillo via unanimous decision


----------

